# Is there any Maltese Rescue Groups in the houston,tx area?



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Just saw these babies at the animal shelter and I was wondering if there are any maltese rescue groups in the houston,tx area. Is anyone familiar with any? I am not sure if this is a kill shelter or not.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm sorry you haven't had any response to your question, in spite of so many "views". I looked at the shelter's website the other day, and it looked like both Maltese were still in the stray-hold period and not available yet. Now I see that one of them is on their adoptable list 

www.PetHarbor.com pet:HRRS.A401951

Whether there is a rescue in the area depends on whether a rescue group has volunteers in the area who can pull and foster dogs.

I am in California and not a leader in any rescue group, though I have been a volunteer and foster. I always assume that any public shelter may be a "kill" shelter, but I don't know how things are in Houston or if the dogs you see might be in danger. Maybe they would both be adopted right away--or maybe not.

Why not contact the leadership of American Maltese Association Rescue and Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, for starters, and see whether they know and if there are current volunteers in the area.

And if you could be a volunteer yourself, that would be wonderful!

Here's a link to AMAR's website, with contact information: American Maltese Association National Rescue Program I don't see a name for Texas. Edie Gobbi is the National Coordinator, so maybe write her. She is Plenty Pets 20 on these forums

Southern Comfort's contacts page on their website: Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue - Contact Information I know that some members/volunteers are Spoiled Maltese members, too. Maybe they'll see this when I bump it up!

Thank you for wanting to help a shelter dog! :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I also see on their adoptable list a white "poodle - miniature mix" whose body structure looks like a Maltese to me. But the fur is curly. 

www.PetHarbor.com pet:HRRS.A401945


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Petfinder.com will give you a list of area rescues.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Tiny Paws Rescue is in Spring - Adopt a Dog - Tiny Paws & Chi Rescue - Spring, Tomball, Houston TX. I don't think there is a maltese specific rescue in Houston.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Celeta,
I think you are right in that there are no maltese rescues in the Houston area. I haven't heard of one.


----------

